# How to setup the jig and maggot



## Timberlake1 (Sep 4, 2005)

New to Steelheading was curious as to how you set up the jig and maggot, do you run it off a swivel with a boobber above it????? I greatly appreciate any help...........................Thanks


----------



## sreeming reels (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't use a swivel. Just line to jig and the smallest float you can use. The steelhead can be spooked with the swivels and to much splash from big floats. But that is just my openion.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

sreeming reels said:


> The steelhead can be spooked with the swivels...


If that's the case wouldn't the splitshot spook them too?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I have been using a swivel for most of the year. Now I Have micro swivels which I dont see how they can be spooked by it because its smaller then some split shots.
Use a small marabou or synthetic jig and place a few maggets on it. Fish it anywhere from 3-6' depending on location...


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

timber,i set it up exactly that way


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Why tie a swivel when it's just as easy to tie two lines together? If you use a swivel and want to use a different float, you have to tie everything all over again.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

archman said:


> If you use a swivel and want to use a different float, you have to tie everything all over again.


Not if you use the right float. The float caps used with most of the Drennan-style floats slip over the micro swivels provided you don't run the line through the hole in the tip. The float stem and antennae are larger than the swivel.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I know what you're saying, GOby. I always use the little hole at the bottom of the drennans.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I put the float on my main line using the hole in the bottom as well as the top and bottom rubber collars. I then splice on my tippet using a four turn Uni-Knot. I stagger my split shot with the smallest and final shot on the tippet.
If the water is low and clear enough and the fish pressured enough that shot or swivel will spook them, I go exclusively to the flyrod with light fluro tippet and small nymphs.


----------

